# Fish ID



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

guy is calling this a black drum since it has no teeth and tail is not split. Isn't this a sheepshead?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Black drum, look at the dorsal fin.


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Young drum. :thumbup:


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dorsal fin looks like a black drum. Body Shape looks like a sheepshead. Here's a juvenile black drum picture.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Black drum 100%

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Black drum for sure!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sheephead always have teeth that looks like a humans mouth. No mistaking it either.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree, Black Drum for sure. 

Pretty good eating at that size.


----------



## JLMTX83 (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like a BD to me as well


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

That size black drum tastes better than any size redfish.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

:thumbsup: blackdrum with a humpback. young bull. O*D*W


----------

